# Cinterem



## pussimiao

Is this word Latin?

I found it in a Hungarian text about churches, and I'm sure that it means cemetery...


----------



## Probo

Hello: Are you sure is not *cinerem* (<acc. sg. cinis-cineris)?


----------



## pussimiao

I'm sure, it is _cinterem_... maybe it was only my impression, this word sounds Latin to me...


----------



## Probo

Hello: Maybe is a word that comes from Greek κοιμητήριον, like Spanish "cementerio". In fact, as you know, Hungarian is not a Latin language. Try to ask it in the WRF "other languages" .


----------



## pussimiao

ok, thank you very much!!


----------



## Flaminius

pussimiao said:


> Is this word Latin?
> 
> I found it in a Hungarian text about churches, and I'm sure that it means cemetery...



Moderator Note:
All threads need context and background.

When you post a question, please include as much background information and context as you can.  *Please make sure you read this post before making further enquiry in this forum.*

Now, if you can provide the "Hungarian text about churches" that you saw the word, well, you have just given context!


----------



## Zsanna

Flaminius, although I agree 100%, unfortunately, _here and now_ it does not make much difference because it is a rather special word and its meaning does not depend firstly on the context.

Pussimiao, I suggest you have a look at the different meanings you can find after you type it in a search engine because with all my following info I doubt that you'll find the final solution.
Firstly, a(n educated!) native speaker's reaction: "never heard of it!"
Second reaction: surely, it is composed of cin ( maybe It _stagno_) + terem (It _sala_) but even then it is not clear...
Then comes Google.
And a wide range of possibilities: 
1) some sources say it comes from the Latin *coemeterium* and the meaning can be _cemetary_ or a _garden behind a church_ (in a Transylvanian dialect or as a _székely tájszó)_ in a somewhat similar way it can also mean

2) _halottasház_ or _hullaház_ a place where dead bodies are kept before the burial (It. _camera ardente_)

However, I think it is more likely to mean something else. At least from the linguistic points of view I've found. According to that it is partly of *ancient Greek origin*: szüm/szém appears in Hungarian as szám/sim/cim or szin/cin/, etc.  giving the meaning of _egybe_, _együtt_ - together, in one, _hasonló_, _azonos_ - similar, identical, etc.

3) So _lovagterem_ (It. _sala delle ceremonie_) could be the right meaning if it could be considered as "egybeterem" (according to the etimology above), that is a room where people gather together (= összejövetelek helye).

On this basis, I'd say that a context could help only if your text involves straightforwardly anything Transylvanian (author, place names, etc.) for 1. or describing Middle Age castles for 3. (I admittedly don't know when 2. would apply.)

This is why I think the best thing is if you look it up yourself because you'll see what criteria your source fits best. You may have to come back for confirmation but we'll be a step forward by then.


----------



## OldAvatar

pussimiao said:


> Is this word Latin?
> 
> I found it in a Hungarian text about churches, and I'm sure that it means cemetery...




I'm not sure if it helps, but in Transylvania, some Romanians use the word _ţintirim_ for *cemetery*, instead of classic Romanian _cimitir_. The pronunciation of _ţintirim _is similar with *cinterem*.


----------



## Zsuzsu

Hi all,

This is not a very new thread and maybe you've already found the answer to your question. still, this might be useful: 
cinterem has two meanings: 1. cemetary, 2. a hall of a protestant (or presbyterian?) church where the coffin is put and where some of the poor or elderly women would sit during the liturgy.

My source is _Pallas Lexicon_, which says that _cinterem_ originates from Medieval Latin _cemeterium_ and Greek _koimhthrion (resting place)_.

Unfortunately, I haven't sent enough posts to include a hyperlink, so if you write in the Hungarian google (.hu) "cinterem lexikon" - the first result will guide you to Pallas Lexikon.


----------

